# Ammo weigh and density



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I recall Charles stating that marbles have about or the same density of pebbles or "rocks", I have no idea if that's true but I guess I trust his "knowledge" you could say, but another person said he hit a squirrel with a marble and it just ran up a branch for some safety, but then he said if the marble would have been a rock/pebble he would have killed that squirrel. Why is that? Could someone please post the density of rock/pebble compared to glass/marble? Charles or some other person to not be mistaken said that Pebbles/rocks of 3/8" of size actually weighed more or the same as a 3/8" steel ball bearing. Please confirm this. Thanks


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

What kind of rock are we discussing Rat? Igneous, sedimentary, metamorphic? Once we know that, we can narrow it to a few of the zillion subtypes and eventually determine density for you.

Or, you could just go shooting. Don't deny yourself the joy of self-discovery. Try 'em all out, and tell us what you think...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This rock ?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treefork said:


> This rock ?


They should change his name to Pebbles....What a little pussy...lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/61746-any-succes-hunting-with-marbles/

The third comment


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I am mistaken, he said marbles 7/16 or 1/2 or something weighed the same as 3/8 STEEL.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm switching over to these. No more dollar store marbles for me.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

At $6.00 a sphere, I wish I was vending them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

